# الطوب



## نورالرياشي (2 يونيو 2010)

:28: 
مقـــدمة​ 
· أول ما استعمل الطوب منذ الآف السنين كان فى مبانى المصريين القدماء الذين لا زالت آثارهم حتى الآن تثبت هذه الحقيقة وهى المرجع الصحيح لتاريخ نشأة الطوب وصناعته وطرق استعماله ثم تلتهم محاولات حضارة ما بين النهرين حيث استخدموا الطوب فى أعمال البناء , ثم محاولات الاغريق فى استخدام أحجار الرخام فى البناء .
· ويعد الطوب أول مواد البناء التى استخدمت معمارياً وذلك لمرونة استعماله الانشائى وتطور مواصفاته تبعاً للمطالب الانشائية والبنائية لكل عصر .
ولهذا يمكن القول بأن : 
 ( صناعة الطوب من أساسيات التشييد المعمارى 
 وخليقة تكنولوجيا الانسان).










[FONT=MCS Jeddah S_U normal.]أنــواع الطــوب[/FONT]​ 

- طوب نيئ .
- طوب بلدى.
- طوب أحمر ضرب السفرة.
- طوب قطع السلك.
- طوب مضغوط .
- طوب كسوة الوجهات.
- طوب تراكوتا الأحمر المفرغ.
- طوب الحجر الخفاف الأسمنتى .
- طوب مفرغ .
- طوب نارى .
- طوب رملى .
- طوب أسفلت .
- طوب أزرق .
- طوب معدنى .





المواصفات الفنية للطوب :-
 من المعلوم أن مواصفات الطوب متطورة تبعاً للمطالب الإنشائية والبنائية لكل عصر .
ففى الماضى : كانت الصناعة تتجه الى زيادة مقاومة الطوب حيث كان يستخدم كحوائط حاملة .
اما فى الحاضر : وبعد ظهور الهياكل الخرسانية بدلاً من الحوائط الحاملة تحول الطوب من كونه حامل للأسقف الى كونه محمولاً سد فراغات الهيكل فأضيفت اليه مواصفات وقيود عديدة مثل :-
*1. **العزل (الحرارى- الرطوبة – الصوت).*
*2. **خفة الوزن .*
*3. *مقاومته للتآكل والعوامل الجوية الاخرى وتأثير الرياح والامطار.

شكل الطوب
 الطوب عنصر إنشائى جمالى له كثير من الاشكال ولكن أكثرها انتشاراً هو المتوازى مستطيلات .

مقاس الطوب
 كان للطوب مقاسات مختلفة ولكن أصبحت هناك مقاسات متعارف عليها دولياً بحيث يكون طول الطوبة ضعف عرضها والسمك نصف العرض تقريباً وذلك لإمكانية رص الطوب بنظام وسهوله عند البناء ومن هذه المقاسات الشائعة :-
- الطوب النمطى ( 0.25 م × 0.12م×0.6م ).
- الطوب البديل ( 0.25م × 0.12م ×0.13م ).


لون الطوب
يختــلف لـون الطـوبة تبـعاً :-
· للتركيب الكيميائى للمواد الداخلة فى صناعته. 
· للرمل الذى يغطى به سطحه قبل حرقه.
· درجة حرارة الحرق نفسها.
الطوب الأحمر أكاسيد الحديد 
طوب أبيض طوب خالى من أكاسيد الحديد
طوب بيج كميات ضئيله من الحديد والكالسيوم
طوب بنى كميات كبيرة من الحديد والكالسيوم
طوب أزرق كمية الحديد ( 4.5-10٪ )
طوب أسود كمية الحديد ( 10٪فيما فوق )
طوب رمادى يوجد منجنيز بالطينة )
طوب اخضر مائل للزرقة و الطينة بها قلويات)
اللون الوردى دليل على نقاوة الطينه ( شكـل )

_[FONT=MCS RedSea S_I normal.]طرق تصنيع الطوب[/FONT]_

هناك طريقتين لتصنيع الطوب ( طريقة يدوية – طريقة ميكانيكية ):-
أولاً :الطريقة اليدوية: 
يتم تجريف الارض للحصول على الطينه التى يتم تصنيع الطوب منها ثم تهز بواسطة مناخل لتنقيتها ثم يتم عمل الخلطة ويتم كبسها فى فرم خشبية . ثم يضرب على منضدة ,ثم يجفف ويحرق فى أفران بلدى , وبعدها يبرد ويكون جاهزاً للاستعمال .
ثانياً: الطريقة الميكانيكية :
 يتم تجهيز المواد الخام وتنقيتها بواسطة آلات ميكانيكية ويتم ضرب الطوب كذلك بواسطة آلة كبس ميكانيكية , وبعدها يتم حرق الطوب بعد تجفيفه فى أفران مجهزة ويتم التخلص من الدخان الناتج من عملية الحرق عن طريق مداخن شاهقة الارتفاع . ( شكـل )
مما لا شك فيه أن الطريقة الميكانيكية أسرع وأدق من الطريقة اليدوية .
_[FONT=MCS RedSea S_I normal.] مراحل تصنيع الطوب[/FONT]_ 

1- تحضير الخامات وخلطها . ( شكـل )
2- تشكيل وسبك الطوب . ( شكـل )
3- تجفيف الطوب . ( شكـل )
4- حرق الطوب . ( شكـل )
5- نقل وتخزين الطوب . ( شكـل )

جودة الطوب :- ( شكـل )
هناك عدة شروط يمكن بها تقدير جودة الطوب منها :-
1- انتظام الشكل والأبعاد .
2- المتانة والصلابة للطوب.
3- خلوه من الشروخ .
4- تجانس اللون .
5- سهولة كسره بالمسطرين الى أجزاء منتظمة .
6- خلوه من المواد الجيرية والعضوية .
· وتتوقف جودة الطوب بصفة عامة على :-
أ‌) التركيب الكيميائى للخامات .
ب‌) طريقة تحضير الطينة .
ج) طريقة حرق الطينة .

*إعداد الطوب للبناء:-
يتم بل الطوب بالمياة قبل البناء خاصة فى الأجواء الحارة الكثيرة الأتربة وذلك للأسباب الآتية :-
1- البل يعتبر بمثابة غسيل للمواد العالقة بالقوالب والتى تعمل كعازل بينها وبين المونه .
2- جفاف القوالب يجعلها تمتص جزءاً كبيرأ من ماء المونة اللازمة لتفاعلها الكيميائى وبذلك تتشقق المونة وتفقد متانتها .
*أثر المعاملات الحرارية على صناعة الطوب:-
- يتكون الطوب من خامات متعددة يتم إضافتها بنسب معينة وبكميات محدودة لتظهر الطوبة فى شكلها المطلوب ويتم الربط بين هذه المكونات على عدة مراحل :-
- المرحلة الاولى :-
عمل عجينة الطوب .
- المرحلة الثانية :-
عملية الكبس والتجفيف .
- المرحلة الثالثة :- 
عملية الحرق .

* _[FONT=MCS Gulf S_I normal.]فائدة عملية الحرق_ :-[/FONT]

- يتم الحرق عند درجات حرارة عالية وذلك للاسباب الآتية :-
1- التخلص من الشوائب الموجودة فى الخامة .
2- انتظام أبعاد الطوبة .
3- تجانس اللون داخل الطوبة .
4- زيادة صلابة الطوبة .

جوله داخل مصانع الطوب​​· احد المصانع الاهلية لانتاج الطوب الطفلى
· الشركة العربية للطوب الرملى
· مصنع سيمنتا للمنتجات الاسمنتية
· احد مصانع الطوب الحرارى


_اولاً : الطوب الطفلى _ :

عملية التصنيع

تعتبر الطفلة هى المادة الاساسية المستخدمة فى صناعة الطوب الطفلى ويتم استخراجها من مناطق كثيرة فى مصر مثل بعض المناطق القريبة من حلوان يتم تخمير الطفلة الماء لعمل غسيل للشوائب الموجودة ثم يضاف اليها الرمل الناعم بنسب ( 3 مجارف طفلة الى مجرفة رمل ) بواسطة اللودر( شكـل ) ويتم خلطهم فى صندوق تم صناعته خصيصاً لذلك . (شكل ) , ثم يتم نقل الخلطة من الصندوق بواسطة ماكينات عن طريق سير الى الطواحين التى تقوم بزيادة عملية الخلط ثم الى الطاحونة الأكبر التى تساعد على زيادة نعومة الخلط وتجانسها ( شكل ) , حيث بزيادة الخلط يزداد التماسك فى الطوب ويزداد انتظام الشكل النهائى له وذلك لتفادى وجود حصوات وشوائب فى الطوب تساعد على تكسيره عند استخدامه ثم تأتى مرحلة الكبس وذلك بإمرار الخلطة على ماكينة الكبس (شكل ) فيخرج على هيئة شريط طولى (حوالى مترين) ومربع الشريط (12 × 25 ) ثم يتم تقطيع الطوب على آلة القطع (شكل ) , بواسطة السلك ويتم ركن التالف فى مجرى خاصة ليعاد استخدامة مرة أخرى مباشرة ثم ينقل العمال الطوب على عربات مخصصة لذلك , ليتم تجفيفهه (شكل ) , ويتم تغطية الطوب ويحفف تحت عاملى الشمس والهواء .

أهمية التجفيف :-
يساعد على تماسك الطوبه بحيث تتحمل درجة حرارة عالية داخل الفرن لتظهر فى شكلها المتجانس دون أى شروخ أو تشوهات , إذا لم تأخذ الطوبه حقها فى التجفيف تصبح شبه لينة مما يجعل الطوبة تتفكك داخل الفرن وإذا زاد التجفيف عن الحد المطلوب يتكون بالطوبة شروخ عند الحرق .

فائدة التغطية للطوب :-
يتم التجفيف للحفاظ على الطوب من التغيرات فى العوامل الجوية (الحرارة والامطار) وذلك للحصول على الطوبة فى درجة حرارة التجفيف المناسبة التى تتيح لها الحرق فى الفرن لضمان سلامة الطوبة ، يتم التجفيف لمدة أسبوع ثم يتم تهوية الطوب لمدة يوم ليتم نقله الى الفرن (شكل ) بواسطة عربات ويتم رصه بالفرن (شكل ) بحيث يكون هناك فراغ بين كل طوبة وأخرى وذلك لتسهيل عملية الحرق وضمان توزيع الحرارة على كل الجوانب للطوبة الواحدة ويتم الرص بارتفاع الفرن بشرط انتظام وردية الفرن عند الرص حتى يرص أكبر عدد وكذلك للحفاظ على حياة العامل ثم يتم تلييسه (شكل ) " من الطفلة والطين والماء" لجميع جوانب الفرن للحفاظ على درجة حرارة الحرق وعدم فقد حرارة للوسط المحيط وتصل درجة حرارة الحرق (850 – 1000 ) ° هذه الدرجة كافية لجمهرة الطوب وتمام حرقه يظهر فى صورته النهائية طوب طفلى أحمر, ويتم الحرق بواسطة الغاز الطبيعى للحفاظ على البيئة (شكل ) وقريباً كان الحرق بواسطة المازوت مما كان يحدث تلوثاً للبيئة , ويستعان على نقل أدخنة الحرق من خلال فتحات (شكل ) تهوية يتم توصيلها بمدخنة شاهقة الارتفاع حتى تسرب الادخنة والغازات الضارة على ارتفاع مناسب للحفاظ على العمال منها .
يستر الحرق داخل الفرن لمدة (4) ساعات وبعد الحرق يترك الطوب لمدة 12 ساعة لفقد حرارة الحرق ثم ينقل على عربات للتشغيل أو التخزين .

- مقاسات الطوب الطفلى :-
1) طوب طفلى نمطى :-
 - المقاس : (25×12×6) سم
 - الـوزن : 2.1 كجم
 - الكثـافة : 980 كجم/م۳ 
2) طوب طفلى دوبل :-
 - المقاس : (25×12×13) سم
 - الوزن : 4.160 كجم
 - الكثافة : 117 كجم/م۳ 

إستخدامات الطوب الطفلى :-
يستخدم فى بناء القواطيع والحوائط التى لا تتعرض لأى أحمال .
شكل الطوب :-
تأخذ شكل متوازى مستطيلات وبها ثقوب .

الطوب الرملى ( الشركة العربية لصناعة الطوب )​ 
يعتبر الرمل والجير من المواد الاساسية لصناعة الطوب الرملى فى مصر نتيجة توافر خاماتها فى صحراء مصر .
طرق تجهيز الخامات :-
الرمل : يتم الحصول عليه من محاجر خاصة وذلك بنقله بواسطة شاحنات الى موقع استخدامه , ثم يتم هذا ميكانيكياً لفصل الشوائب والحصول عليه فى صورة ناعمة وللتأكد من ذلك نقوم بإختبار تتدرج الحبيبات فى المعمل ثم يتم تخزينه فى صوامع لحين استخدامة (شكل ) .

مراحل التصنيع :- (شكل )
1- المرحلة الابتدائية : يتم خلط (رمل + جير+ ماء) بنسبة معينة بحيث يتم خلط الرمل والجير أولاً على الجاف , ثم يوضع الماء , ويتم ذلك خلال ساعة ونصف.
2-المرحلة الثانية : تهدف المرحلة الثانية الى إضافة اللون الى الخلطة وزيادة نعومتها حيث يتم خلط ( خلطة الرمل والجير والماء ) بإضافة أكاسيد إليها .
3-المرحلة الثالثة : يتم نقل الخلطة النهائية الى المكبس ( شكل ) الذى يتم كبس الخام فيه فورمة تحمل قالب الطوب والتالف يتم ارجاعة مرة اخرى الى المرحلة الثانية . 
4-المرحلة الرابعة : بمجرد وصول الخلطة الى المكبس يتم نقلها الى عربة الملو ( Filer) حيث تملأ الفورمة المخصصة لعمل الطوب بواسطة الكبس , ثم يتم سحب القالب على سيارات لنقلها الى مكان التخزين الابتدائى (شكل ) ثم تنقل الى الاتوكلاف " فرن الحرق" (شكل ) وسعة الفرن حوالى 20 سيارة ,ويتم إمداد الأوتوكلاف بالبخار .


دورة الحرق فى الأوتوكلاف :-
 205°
تصل درجة الحرارة الى 205 ° وتحت ضغط 
جوى 17 بار ويتم الحرق لمدة 5 ساعات 
ينقل الخام ليبرد ثم يتم تخزينه أو تحميله ساعة 5 سـاعـــات ساعة
على عربات (شكل ) .

التفاعلات التى تتم داخل الأوتوكلاف :- 

رمل(ثانى أكسيد السيلكون) + جبر( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم) طوب(سليكات كالسيوم متهدرت)

[FONT=MCS Alsalam S_U normal.]مصنع سمنتا للطوب الخرسانى [/FONT]​ 
يعتبر الرمل والأسمنت وكسر الحجر الجيرى من المواد الخام الاساسية فى عمل الطوب الخرسانى .

مراحل التصنيع:
* المرحلة الأولى: 
 يتم خلط كسر الحجر الجيرى مع الرمل ثم يضاف الأسمنت بنسب معينة لكل متر مكعب من الخلطة مع إضافة الماء .
* المرحلة الثانية:
 يتم نقل الخلطة عن طريق العربات الناقلة الى ماكينة تصنيع البلوكات الخرسانية , حيث يتم كبس الخرسانة فى الفورم المخصصة لصناعة البلوكات.
* المرحلة الثالثة (مرحلة التجفيف):
 تترك البلوكات بعد صبها فى فورم لمدة 5 ساعات ثم يرش عليها الماء , وتترك لمدة 24 ساعة ثم بعد ذلك تنقل لمكان التخزين الابتدائى وذلك لتمام التجفيف مع دوام رشها بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 7 أيام متواصلة , ومدة التجفيف (4 أسابيع) تحت الظروف الجوية العادية .

الإستخدام :-
يستعمل فى بناء حوائط المبانى والأسقف .
المميزات :-
يمكن الحصول على حوائط عازلة للحرارة من هذه البلوكات بعد ملئها بالمواد العزلة مثل الفيرسكيرليت أو البيرليت .

مقاسات الطوب :-
40×20×20سم 40×20×15سم
40×20×10سم 40×20×12سم
40×20×25سم 40×15×20سم
40×10×20سم 40×12×6سم

شكل الطوبة :-
تصنع عادة هذه البلوكات المفرغة بعينين أو ثلاثة عيون على شكل متوازى مستطيلات .
أما الطوب المصمت فيأخذ أيضاً الشكل المتوازى مستطيلات.
المواصفات الفنية :-
بلوكات مفرغة 25كجم/سم2 
بلوكات مصمتة 70كجم/سم2 

مصنع طوب حرارى​ 
تعتبر سليكات الالومنيوم المائية (Al2O3+25I2+2H2o) والبوكسيد والجرانيت والالومنيوم خامات أساسية لصناعة الطوب الحرارى .

أهمية الألومنيوم فى الخام:
أكسيد الألومنيوم ينصهر عند (1050ْ ) فتساعد على تحمل الطوبة للحرارة العالية جداً.

*ü *_طرق التصنيـع_:
المرحلة الأولى: تطحن الخامات ثم تخلط بنسب معينة وتطحن مع بعضها, ويعتبر تدرج حبيبات الخلطة بواسطة مقاييس معينة فى المعمل .
المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة كبس الخام آلياً فى فورم خاصة تحمل مواصفات الطوبة .
المرحلة الثالثة: مرحلة التجفيف فى العوامل الجوية أو ميكانيكياً .
المرحلة الرابعة: مرحلة الحرق وتعتمد على درجة حرارة الحرق على نسبة أكسيد الالومنيوم الموجود بالخلطة .

*ü *الإستخـدام :-
تبطين الأماكن التى ترتفع بها درجات الحرارة مثل أفران الحديد والصلب والأسمنت والمسابك .

*ü *_مميــزاته_ :
- تحمل درجات الحرارة العالية والصدمات الحرارية .
- مقاومة الاحتكاك والتآكل .
- تتحمل ضغط 250كجم/سم2.

_مقاسات الطوب الحرارى_: (25×12×6) سم

​​​​​​مقارنة بين أنواع الطوب من حيث الضغط وامتصاص الماء​ 

​نوع الطوب​المقاس​أقل مقاومة للضغط عند الكسر​نسبة إمتصاص الماء لمدة 24 ساعة​طوب لبن
طوب ضرب السفرة 
طوب قطع سلك
طوب كبس
طوب واجهات
طوب رملى
بلوك خرسانى مفرغ 
طوب خرسانى مصمت
39×19×7​25×12×6​25×12×6​25×12×6​25×6×6​25×12×6​40×20×20​40×20×20​​45:30كجم/سم2​400:100كجم/سم2​600:250كجم/سم2​​
120:25كجم/سم2​25كجم/سم2​70:40كجم/سم2​​32:20٪​20:16٪​8:5٪​16٪​18٪​​​


----------



## معوض الخولى (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي نور الرياشي على هذه المعلومات... فقط كنا نتمنى لو دعمت هذه المعلومات ببعض الصور حول أنواع الطوب.


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## غدير النور (13 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وزادكم علما


----------

